# Me playing the God Father - Speak Softly Love on an instrument called Oud



## mandawe (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello everyone .. this is Me playing the God Father - Speak Softly Love on an instrument called Oud .. its an eastern instrument .. sorry for the sound quality .. its not the best i was using my laptop mic  
what do you think about it 




​


----------



## mandawe (Jul 9, 2012)

)))


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Not enough *Oud* on the fourm thanks *Mandawe*. Welcome to the forum I hope to see you around. :tiphat:

*L'enfer*


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a feeling this would be quite lovely with better mic. I did enjoy it. Welcome to the forum and please post more oud music.

Lenfer, nice to see you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry guy, can't get past the recording.


----------

